# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مهندسی مجدد و معکوس > حرفه ای: بدست آوردن ساختار یک فرمت فایل برای نوشتن برنامه نمایشگر آن فرمت

## CYCLOPS

سلام به همه دوستان
در مورد فایل های CHM که حتما میدونید مبتنی بر HTML هستند حالا علاوه بر CHM یه فایل هایی هست با پسوند PDB که خیلی شبیه CHM هست علاوه  بر اون فایل های CHM رو میشه به این صورت به PDB تبدیل کرد که توسط نرم  افزاری اول به HTML تبدیل کرد و بعد HTML رو به PDB تبدیل میکنند در واقع  PDB مثل CHM هست ولی بدون Table Of Content و Search . . .
حالا من لازم دارم واسه موبایل یه برنامه بنویسم که فایل PDB نشون بده (یه  جورایی کافیه HTML ها در بیاد تا بشه تو یه کنترل Browser نمایششون داد)  یعنی یه جورایی یه PDB Reader اختصاصی ولی نمیدونم باید از کجا شروع کنم در  مورد فرمت فایل های PDB جستجو کردم چیزی گیر نیاوردم با نوت پد هم یه  مقدار فایل رو دیدم چیزی متوجه نشدم کلا برای نوشتن یه برنامه که یه پسوند  خاص رو میخونه چیکار باید کرد ؟؟

ممنون از توجه و راهنماییتون

----------


## CYCLOPS

دوستان اینم یه نمونه کم حجم از یه فایل PDB
نمیدونم به راه افتادن تاپیک کمکی میکنه یا نه  :ناراحت:

----------

